# Overflow



## Big Ray (Dec 8, 2009)

cool :
http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1920386&page=2

anyone know how to make this ?


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

that is very cool...I wonder how he cleans it though.


----------



## Big Ray (Dec 8, 2009)

gucci17 said:


> that is very cool...I wonder how he cleans it though.


yea well that and alot more lol like what if something (algea lets say even) got stuck to it ? the hole sure isnt big enough ... I dunno lol

but looks very cool ! and new, hopefully someone has tried it before and can pitch in


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Someone from South Africa said that's how everyone locally does it?

Seems like a good method to me - nice and slim and clean. but if anything got stuck in there, it/you are SOL. Imagine trying to get a fish out of there!


----------



## Big Ray (Dec 8, 2009)

ameekplec. said:


> Someone from South Africa said that's how everyone locally does it?
> 
> Seems like a good method to me - nice and slim and clean. but if anything got stuck in there, it/you are SOL. Imagine trying to get a fish out of there!


even detritus build up could restrict flow IMO ...

I checked the website, no pics though.

but yea, VERY nice looking in terms of that.


----------



## kev416 (Aug 22, 2010)

4mm space for the flow thru. I guess that eliminates most fish. Can't use a steel stand. It would be a nice tank build for a handy person who could build the whole set up. Would be nice in full acrylic with a blacked out overflow.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Even if a fish can't get stuck, I'm sure it will build up with gunk over time....

It looks soooo sleek though


----------



## Big Ray (Dec 8, 2009)

ok the poster has posted more info on the overflow, Im gonna see if the tank makers around here can pull that off. its just too good to be true lol


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Making it is not impossible, but how to clean between those 4mm of glass?


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

bigfishy said:


> Making it is not impossible, but how to clean between those 4mm of glass?


Doesn't seem very practical.

Maybe use a powerwasher once in a while?


----------



## Big Ray (Dec 8, 2009)

bigfishy said:


> Making it is not impossible, but how to clean between those 4mm of glass?


Im with you on that, but you gotta consider that not much will fit in 4mm glass opening, also, almost no light will get in, so no algea ... .

it just looks good, Im still doubting its performance


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

How about this? You don't have to create a new tank for it

1) Cut a 1" - 2" hole on the bottom of the existing tank

2) Place a glass sheet and leave a gap of 4mm

3) Use another piece of glass sheet to patch over the hole

4) Create a glass box and place it underneath the hole


----------



## Big Ray (Dec 8, 2009)

bigfishy said:


> How about this? You don't have to create a new tank for it
> 
> 1) Cut a 1" - 2" hole on the bottom of the existing tank
> 
> ...


Yap, that's the Idea ...
now in that last pic, they implemented secondary overflow as well !!

I will wiat to see this guys tank running before I attepmt to try this method, but make everything look MUCH sleeker.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Big Ray said:


> Yap, that's the Idea ...
> now in that last pic, they implemented secondary overflow as well !!
> 
> I will wiat to see this guys tank running before I attepmt to try this method, but make everything look MUCH sleeker.


That's easy...

1) Create two holes

2) Patch over each one accordingly


----------



## driscoll8541 (Oct 25, 2010)

*anybody familiar with this skimmerless PVC Overflow*

I built this with 1.25 PVC and hooked a 560gph pump and the overflow cant handle it, Maybe since its not a skimmer its slower? I had to turn the pump down more then half.

http://www.aquariumlife.net/projects/diy-overflow/120.asp


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

driscoll8541 said:


> I built this with 1.25 PVC and hooked a 560gph pump and the overflow cant handle it, Maybe since its not a skimmer its slower? I had to turn the pump down more then half.
> 
> http://www.aquariumlife.net/projects/diy-overflow/120.asp


I don't understand what you mean that since it's not a skimmer it's slower.

Strange that 1.25" pvc can't handle a 560gph pump. What pump is it?

Perhaps out of respect for the OP, you should create a new thread for your question.


----------



## driscoll8541 (Oct 25, 2010)

Sorry, I started another one called "Skimmerless PVC overflow troubles"


----------

